# Yarn Shops in Southern California



## Ladybug Lil (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm in the Long Beach/Anaheim area of Southern California attending a conference. I know there are KPers out there from this area. Could you tell me a good LYS in these areas that I could stroll through for therapy? I'd like to look at different shops other that what I have in my area. I have Michaels, Walmart's (3), Ace Hardware/Home. I would love to stroll through a Hobby Lobby (never been in one) but don't know if there is one in this area. Can you refer me to a good shop?


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I live in Rancho Cucamonga and we don't have any local yarn shops that I am aware of. Just the usual Michaels, Joannes,
Hobby lobby. Sorry If you find one please let me know.


----------



## wittystitches (Nov 26, 2013)

There's a Hobby Lobby at 2009 Palo Verde Ave, Long Beach 
Phone# 562-493-1612

And Alamitos Bay Yarn Co. at 174 N. Marina Dr. Long Beach...a friend who knits highly recommends this one.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Newton's Yarn Country in Anaheim. Hand dyed hand knitting and machine knitting yarn.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

I was traveling last year..and we stopped by "black sheep' , 1060Southcoast Hway 101, Encinitas, CA 92024. Greap place and , great yarn selection and very friendly people there...


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Twist is my favorite shop! I live about an hour away and when I go, I make a day of it!

www.twistyarns.com


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

There is one in the Long Beach area called Alamitos Bay Yarn Company, very very nice. I love the Sheared Sheep which is located in the Costa Mesa/ Newport Beach area and it is a lovely small shop with the sweetest ladies that own or work there. How long will you be visiting? Will you have a car because that is the one thing here in Southern California, without a car, it is quite difficult to get around. When will you be visiting? Send me a PM.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Try knitting map. It will give you the shops in any area.


----------



## MosaicMD (Feb 10, 2013)

Onegrannygoose.....If you are in Rancho, venture up the hill to Apple Valley. We have a fabulous shop called Fanciwerks. It is at 21810 Highway 18, Apply Valley, CA, the phone number is 760.961.0113. You will find it is well worth the trip!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

In Long Beach, it is definitely Alamitos Bay Yarn Company on Marina Drive. You can go to Michael's and JoAnn's anywhere, but there is nothing like Alamitos Bay Yarn Co. Beautiful yarns and extra friendly owner and staff.The yarns are pricey, but wonderful and so worth the splurge. In Anaheim, I love Newton's Yarn Country. They had their parking lot sale a few weeks ago and with great restraint, I only spent $100. I don't like listening to hymns while I shop, so I stay away from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

There is another big Yarn Shop in East Anaheim on La Palma Ave, it's called VELONA's Needlework. Very big selections of yarns (but pricey).


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! I am only blocks away from the Sheared Sheep and did not even know about it. Thanks for the heads up! Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Velona's closed a few years ago in Anaheim but she has relocated I believe in Yorba Linda.


toomanypatterns said:


> There is another big Yarn Shop in East Anaheim on La Palma Ave, it's called VELONA's Needlework. Very big selections of yarns (but pricey).


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh the ladies at Sheared Sheep are so delightful. I go there often however, my DH had a hip replacement about a month ago so I've been busy and my 91 year old mom also had some issues so I've been busy and have not had time to head over to the Sheared Sheep but I'll make up soon enough.


dogLVR said:


> Wow! I am only blocks away from the Sheared Sheep and did not even know about it. Thanks for the heads up! Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Ladybug Lil said:


> I'm in the Long Beach/Anaheim area of Southern California attending a conference. I know there are KPers out there from this area. Could you tell me a good LYS in these areas that I could stroll through for therapy? I'd like to look at different shops other that what I have in my area. I have Michaels, Walmart's (3), Ace Hardware/Home. I would love to stroll through a Hobby Lobby (never been in one) but don't know if there is one in this area. Can you refer me to a good shop?


Alamitos Bay Yarn Co. at 174 N. Marina Dr. Long Beach
A wonderful yarn store. You can get very unusual yarns at this place. They will order and mail for you yarns and kits from Denmark.

Anaheim and Long Beach are relatively a long way apart. which town are you in? It is worth driving to Alamitos Bay if you love quality yarns. This is not your bulk big box store with $5 a ball yarns.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

llamagenny said:


> Newton's Yarn Country in Anaheim. Hand dyed hand knitting and machine knitting yarn.


This carries closeouts and very thin yarns from designer overruns. Machine knitting gauge stuff. 
Read their yelp review here:
http://www.yelp.com/biz/newtons-yarn-country-anaheim

Also the map and directions on the yelp site is useful. It is in a warehouse area and not easy to find. I was disappointed with my trip to this store.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Turmaline said:


> Alamitos Bay Yarn Co. at 174 N. Marina Dr. Long Beach
> A wonderful yarn store. You can get very unusual yarns at this place. They will order and mail for you yarns and kits from Denmark.
> 
> Anaheim and Long Beach are relatively a long way apart. which town are you in? It is worth driving to Alamitos Bay if you love quality yarns. This is not your bulk big box store with $5 a ball yarns.


No, it is easy to spend $30++ on one skein of yarn at ABYC, but they are yarns you will not find at too many other yarn shops and certainly not at the big box stores! Beautiful hand-dyed yarns and scrumptious blends.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

vreinholde said:


> I was traveling last year..and we stopped by "black sheep' , 1060Southcoast Hway 101, Encinitas, CA 92024. Greap place and , great yarn selection and very friendly people there...


This is hours and hours away in San Diego. Not worth driving to from Anaheim. She is in northern Orange county 75 miles away at least. It is a pricey but good yarn store but the traffic on I5 and their hours will not make it an easy trip.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Also the map and directions on the yelp site is useful. It is in a warehouse area and not easy to find. I was disappointed with my trip to this store.[/quote]

Just in defense of Newton's, I had bought a skein of yarn from them at Yarnosphere last year to make a shawl. I ran out of yarn with about 12 rows to go on the border - Holbrook. I contacted the store to see if they had any more (a novelty yarn with no dye lot). The owner said if I came in they would try to match it. When I got there, she gave me an entire skein - $30 worth of yarn for FREE. And it was NOT their fault that I had run out. Pretty nice, aye?


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

There is Stitch in Time in Bellflower. Bellflower and Oak. Nice owner. Candy. Easy from Long Beach.

Barbara


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!!! How could I forget Purl Soho's Warehouse on Redhill Ave. in Tustin....now that is a find but check their website because they have New York hours and it is not, it is not a yarn store, it is the warehouse so be aware of the fact that you need to know what you are looking for or looking at but they do have wonderful yarns. They are located in one of those not so "glamorous " industrial type buildings but they are worth the visit.


patocenizo said:


> Oh the ladies at Sheared Sheep are so delightful. I go there often however, my DH had a hip replacement about a month ago so I've been busy and my 91 year old mom also had some issues so I've been busy and have not had time to head over to the Sheared Sheep but I'll make up soon enough.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Try knitmap, just put in the city and it lists the shops and locations.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Twist is my favorite shop! I live about an hour away and when I go, I make a day of it!
> 
> www.twistyarns.com


I'm familiar with Twist online only; boy, would I love to make a day of it! I lived in your area 58 and 56 years ago and still think of it as home.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

There is one at 16525 Bellflower Blvd., Bellflower (562) 804-9341
Not to far from where you are


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Velona's closed a few years ago in Anaheim but she has relocated I believe in Yorba Linda.


Actually they haven't closed the Anaheim Hills location yet. Both are open!

I agree: Alamitos and Newton's are close, as is Yarn Garden in Whittier.

Twist is worth the trip -- as is Needlepoints West (more knitting than needlepoint). Both are near LAX.

We are lucky to have over three dozen yarn stores in LA and Orange counties.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

I just found Twist! Actually my sister did...wonderful hand dyed Alpaca yarns in generous hanks. All prices but of course I found and loved the most expensive


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

andreah said:


> I just found Twist! Actually my sister did...wonderful hand dyed Alpaca yarns in generous hanks. All prices but of course I found and loved the most expensive


It sounds like you might have the same condition as mine: champagne tastes and beer pocketbook :~).


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> It sounds like you might have the same condition as mine: champagne tastes and beer pocketbook :~).


Oh yes. Been coming on ever sinc I retired!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

You are talking about Twist Yarns of Intrigue in Manhattan Beach? (I work in Long Beach, live somewhat close to Anaheim and just participated in the Los Angeles area Yarn Crawl). With traffic, that might be hard to get to from Long Beach.

You might want to check out the Yarn Crawl website which is still up for 32 yarn store options in the Los Angeles area. http://www.yarncrawlla.com/stores/ Click on the store logos on that page to get more info on each.

Besides the ones you have already mentioned, the Yarn Garden of Whittier is a good one to visit and has fair prices. Before you drive, though, check the website for hours.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> You are talking about Twist Yarns of Intrigue in Manhattan Beach? (I work in Long Beach, live somewhat close to Anaheim and just participated in the Los Angeles area Yarn Crawl). With traffic, that might be hard to get to from Long Beach.
> 
> You might want to check out the Yarn Crawl website which is still up for 32 yarn store options in the Los Angeles area. http://www.yarncrawlla.com/stores/ Click on the store logos on that page to get more info on each.
> 
> Besides the ones you have already mentioned, the Yarn Garden of Whittier is a good one to visit and has fair prices. Before you drive, though, check the website for hours.


Charleen, Yes, I was saying that Twist Yarns of Intrigue is my favorite store. I forgot to say it was in Manhattan Beach.


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

I believe you mean Joanns. I live in Lakewood and there is no Hobby Lobby close that I know of. I could be wrong.


----------

